# Low carb gluten free nut bars in Aldi



## Mark Parrott (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been buying these for a while.  They do 3 types.  Sea salt, peanut butter & cranberry.  They are basically bars full of nuts with honey & partially covered in dark chocolate.  The sea salt ones are lowest carb at around 5g per bar, peanut butter ones are a bit higher at around 7g & the cranberry are a bit too high at around 15g but ok for a treat.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds good Mark, thanks for the info


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 11, 2017)

Are they Aldi's own brand, Mark? We don't have an Aldi but if they are available elsewhere I'll keep an eye out for them


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks - they sound great.

I'm a big fan of 9bars but with shrinkflation they are £2.50 for four bars!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 11, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Are they Aldi's own brand, Mark? We don't have an Aldi but if they are available elsewhere I'll keep an eye out for them


They are Aldi's own brand, i'm afraid.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd never be able to stick at one bar...


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been buying these for a while.  They do 3 types.  Sea salt, peanut butter & cranberry.  They are basically bars full of nuts with honey & partially covered in dark chocolate.  The sea salt ones are lowest carb at around 5g per bar, peanut butter ones are a bit higher at around 7g & the cranberry are a bit too high at around 15g but ok for a treat.


Next time I am shopping I will have a look for them ( don't go shopping much) Thank you Mark


----------

